# Geht jetzt der Ofen ganz aus? Stilllegungsprämien für Ostseefischer



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> *Kommentar: *Ich hoffe, dass die Prämie den betroffenen Betrieben helfen wird. Aber der Anlass ist und bleibt traurig: Das Kuttersterben wird weitergehen und ist ganz offensichtlich politisch gewollt. Darüber kann auch ein solches "Trostpflaster" nicht hinwegtäuschen



Lieber Georg, 

danke für deinen Artikel. Mit dem Kommentar habe ich jedoch ein Problem. 

Die Aussage es sei politisch gewollt impliziert eine Wahl zu haben. Dies ist jedoch aus meiner Sicht nicht möglich,  da wir den Bestand nicht anders positiv beeinflussen können.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Dezember 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Aussage es sei politisch gewollt impliziert eine Wahl zu haben. Dies ist jedoch aus meiner Sicht nicht möglich,  da wir den Bestand nicht anders positiv beeinflussen können.


Diese Stilllegungsprämie hat auf die Fangmengen keinen direkten Einfluss. Die Quote bleibt gleich, aber der einzelne Fischer bekommt ein größeres Stück vom Kuchen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. Dezember 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Aussage es sei politisch gewollt impliziert eine Wahl zu haben. Dies ist jedoch aus meiner Sicht nicht möglich, da wir den Bestand nicht anders positiv beeinflussen können.


Das kann ich so auch nicht stehen lassen ,man hatte die Möglichkeit vor Jahren den Empfehlungen zu folgen anstatt sich darüber hinwegzusetzen.Nun müssen Einige wenige die Suppe auslöffeln.Also ist es Politisch so gewollt.


----------



## Grünknochen (17. Dezember 2019)

Politisch gewollt war die rücksichtslose Überfischung der Ostsee in den letzten Jahrzehnten. Die jetzige Situation ist das Ergebnis hiervon. Neufundland lässt grüßen...


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Dezember 2019)

Ja, die Bestände sind überfischt. Und ja, es muss was passieren - so konnte es nicht weitergehen - s. hier: 
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/dem-ostdorsch-gehts-miserabel.347085/#post-4958333 
Dass aber die Angler-Entnahme nun das Zünglein an der Waage sein sollen, halte ich für totalen Unfung. Das Bag Limit sollte deutlich höher ausfallen, wie ich finde. Das wäre möglich, ohne den BEstand zu gefährden und auch die Angelkutter hätten dann ein Auskommen. Das sit nicht passiert - das Kuttersterben ist somit politisch offensichtlich gewollt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Dezember 2019)

Ist denn geplant, auch Angelkutterbetriebe zu entschädigen?
Ich habe in einen Bericht in den letzten Tagen dazu gehört, dass nur Fischereibetriebe entschädigt werden sollen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ja, die Bestände sind überfischt. Und ja, es muss was passieren - so konnte es nicht weitergehen - s. hier:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/dem-ostdorsch-gehts-miserabel.347085/#post-4958333
> Dass aber die Angler-Entnahme nun das Zünglein an der Waage sein sollen, halte ich für totalen Unfung. Das Bag Limit sollte deutlich höher ausfallen, wie ich finde. Das wäre möglich, ohne den BEstand zu gefährden und auch die Angelkutter hätten dann ein Auskommen. Das sit nicht passiert - das Kuttersterben ist somit politisch offensichtlich gewollt.


Ja so nachvollziehbar. 

Und @Meefo 46  natürlich  hätte man früher reagieren müssen, dazu scheint die Menschheit rational nicht fähig zu sein, am Ende siegt immer die Gier über den Verstand.

Im Zweifel aus Angst ein anderer könnte unvernünftig handeln, wäre ja zu schade, wenn man dann nicht selbst den letzten Nagel eingeschlagen hätte.

An der Wahrheit des Spruches hat sich in den zurückliegenden 50 Jahren nichts geändert.


> „Erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet, der letzte Fluss vergiftet, der letzte Fisch gefangen ist, werdet ihr merken, dass man Geld nicht essen kann.“


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ist denn geplant, auch Angelkutterbetriebe zu entschädigen?
> Ich habe in einen Bericht in den letzten Tagen dazu gehört, dass nur Fischereibetriebe entschädigt werden sollen.


Um ganz offen zu sein, weiß ich das nicht. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ein Angelkutter rein formal ein Fischereibetrieb ist. Ich guck mal, ob ich dazu etwas finde. LG, Georg


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 334274
> 
> 
> 
> *Kommentar: *Ich hoffe, dass die Prämie den betroffenen Betrieben helfen wird. Aber der Anlass ist und bleibt traurig: Das Kuttersterben wird weitergehen und ist ganz offensichtlich politisch gewollt. Darüber kann auch ein solches "Trostpflaster" nicht hinwegtäuschen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. Dezember 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich kann mich an ein Statement von Dirk Sander DFV - Verband der Deutschen Kutter- und Küstenfischer erinnern. Er hat da schon vor der letzten Quotenentscheidung ein düsteres Bild für die Kutterfischer gezeichnet und schon damals festgestellt, dass es auf Dauer fürs Überleben nicht reicht. Und deshalb - so seine Forderung - müsse die Politik den Kutterfischern "beim Sterben helfen". Sprich: Dirk Sander hat die Stilllegungsprämie gefordert. Die Landwirtschaftsministerin hat jetzt die Lobbyforderung aufgegriffen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Dezember 2019)

@Fischer am Inn Danke für die Info. Als Lobbyverband würde ich das angesichts der Lage auch fordern.


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Um ganz offen zu sein, weiß ich das nicht. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ein Angelkutter rein formal ein Fischereibetrieb ist. Ich guck mal, ob ich dazu etwas finde. LG, Georg



Die Angelkutter werden im EMFF nicht berücksichtigt und erhalten somit keine Entschädigungen! Einer unserer Argumente, dass die Politik bei Fangmengenkürzungen immer alle in einen Topf wirft, der wichtigste Unterschied nämlich die finazielle Unterstützung - wird hierbei gerne vergessen.

Ein Angelkutter fällt als Sportanglerfahrzeug rechtlich unter Fahrgastschiff.



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> Ich kann mich an ein Statement von Dirk Sander DFV - Verband der Deutschen Kutter- und Küstenfischer erinnern. Er hat da schon vor der letzten Quotenentscheidung ein düsteres Bild für die Kutterfischer gezeichnet und schon damals festgestellt, dass es auf Dauer fürs Überleben nicht reicht. Und deshalb - so seine Forderung - müsse die Politik den Kutterfischern "beim Sterben helfen". Sprich: Dirk Sander hat die Stilllegungsprämie gefordert. Die Landwirtschaftsministerin hat jetzt die Lobbyforderung aufgegriffen.
> 
> ...



Hast Du dafür eine Quelle?

Zitat der Dirk Sander vom Deutschen Fischereitag "Die Ostseefischer wollen sich durchkämpfen und setzen darauf, die Erfolge der nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung der Ostsee in Zukunft nutzen zu können." Weiter sagte er "Ich bin sicher, wir werden gemeinsam einen Weg finden, die Ostseefischer durch diese schwierige Zeit hindurch zu bringen".

Er hatte nur von der Politik gefordert, dass sie den Mut haben sollten, das zuzugeben- das sie die nicht am Leben halten können und somit beim Sterben helfen sollen! DIRK SANDER HAT DIE POLITIK AUFGEFORDERT DAS ZU SAGEN, nicht das Sterben gefordert. Dirk Sander kämpft für die Fischerei!

Ich hatte übrigens nach den ersten Meldungen gestern tatsächlich den Eindruck, dass die Fischerei abgeschafft werden soll und der Geldhahn dafür aufgedreht wurde.

Gestern Abend habe ich mich damit intensiver beschäftigt und muss meinen ersten Eindruck revidieren. Das Paket ist (mal wieder) eine Mogelpackung! DIe Fischer haben in den letzten Jahren Stillliegeprämien erhalten, d.h. für zusätzliche Hafentage gab es Kohle. Das Geld wird jetzt bei Inanspruchnahme der Abwrackprämie gegengerechnet und so bleibt dann in den meisten Fällen wohl nur die Null stehen, also wirtschaftlich unattraktiv.

Ich denke die jetzt bestehenden Fischereigenossenschaften wird es in der Form zukünftig auch nicht mehr geben, eventuell kann man eine pro Region erhalten. Also wird der Fisch mit zusätzlichen Kosten (und Folgen für die Umwelt) auf der Straße transportiert und/ oder Häfen verlieren die letzten Schiffe, was auch Auswirkungen für die Regionen hat.

Ich frage mich deshalb wirklich, ob die Politik nicht hätte wirkliche Hilfen und Lösungen schaffen können/ müssen? Ich sehe nämlich einen Teil der Schuld bei der Politik, die sich auf schlechte Zahlen von ICES verlassen hat- oder wo sind die 50% weniger Dorsch aus dem Jahrgang 2016 hin? Die Politiker sitzen im waremn Sessel in Brüssel, beschäftigen sich einen halben Tag mit dem Problem und gehen dann zur Tagesordnung über. Die Menschen bleiben alleine mit ihren Problemen zurück. Politik bedeutet doch nur noch "keine Lösungen", sondern maximal Verdrängen von Probleme und das berühmte "Aussitzen", Kompromisse helfen in der Regel nicht wirklich.   

Ja, und eine Frage sei erlaubt- wenn die Ökos die Fischerei rechtlich nicht aus den Schutzgebieten bekommen (siehe verlorene Klage/ Verbändeklage vor dem EuGH zu den Schutzgebieten AWZ 2017), wird dann so die Fischerei vernichtet?

Es ist auffällig, dass Fischerei und Angler seit 2016/2017 - zumindest in Deutschland - gezielt beseitigt werden!


----------



## Grünknochen (17. Dezember 2019)

Nachdem die Fischerei gezielt die Fische beseitigt hat...


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Dezember 2019)

Danke für deinen Artikel, Georg


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. Dezember 2019)

Hallo miteinander,



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Hast Du dafür eine Quelle?
> 
> Zitat der Dirk Sander vom Deutschen Fischereitag "Die Ostseefischer wollen sich durchkämpfen und setzen darauf, die Erfolge der nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung der Ostsee in Zukunft nutzen zu können." Weiter sagte er "Ich bin sicher, wir werden gemeinsam einen Weg finden, die Ostseefischer durch diese schwierige Zeit hindurch zu bringen".
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Dezember 2019)

Politik? Fischerei ?

Die einen haben Wissenschaftler finanziert, um danach immer größere Fangmengen frei zu geben, als die Wissenschaft empfohlen hat, die anderen  haben weder bei Beifängen,  noch beim Upgrading geguckt.  Da wurden mit den Jahren Millionen Tonnen von Biomasse tot wieder ins Wasser geschmissen, als wäre es Rotz.

Sowas passiert, wenn die Nutzungsrechte einer natürlichen Ressourcen nichts kostet, bzw. die Schäden von der Gesellschaft zu tragen sind. Ein Weg,  den man auf lange Sicht nicht weiter gehen wird.

Egal ob es sich dabei um die Fische oder um Emmisionsrechte handelt.

@Fischer am Inn  "   Aus meiner Sicht nicht leicht zu entscheiden wie es weitergehen soll. Auf Stilllegungsprämie hinarbeiten und Geld einkassieren oder weitermachen, mit dem Risiko, später Pleite zu gehen und dann keinen Geldsegen mitzunehmen.  "

Dazu müssten sich die Bestände erstmal erholen. Das dabei das Klima eine Rolle spielt wird von der Wissenschaft nicht bezweifelt oder gar ein Sachbezug hergestellt, wie beim Hering.  Wer da auf die Zukunft setzt, dem ist nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Dezember 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nachdem die Fischerei gezielt die Fische beseitigt hat...



DIe haben ganz legal ihren Job gemacht- was ist daran auszusetzen?

@Fischer am Inn : Dirk Sander ist ein geiler Typ, Du hast etwas verpasst. Der Mann trägt sein Herz auf der Zungen, ein echtes (norddeutsches) Original.

Deshalb war es mir wichtig eine Quelle zu hinterfragen. Seine Aussage an die Politik gewandt war im Juni (Zitat) " "Sie sollte den Mut haben zu sagen "Ich kann euch nicht am Leben erhalten, dann helfe ich euch wenigstens beim Sterben". Das ist für mich ein großer Unterschied zu Deiner Aussage, dass er fordert, dass die Politik beim Sterben helfen soll. Das wollte ich einfach richtigstellen


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2019)

Ein Fahrgastschiff
kann doch ein nobbi plumsangler mitfahrer
wenn ihr Kaffee und Kuchen esst


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> @Fischer am Inn : . Seine Aussage an die Politik gewandt war im Juni (Zitat) " "Sie sollte den Mut haben zu sagen "Ich kann euch nicht am Leben erhalten, dann helfe ich euch wenigstens beim Sterben". Das ist für mich ein großer Unterschied zu Deiner Aussage, dass er fordert, dass die Politik beim Sterben helfen soll. Das wollte ich einfach richtigstellen



Hi

Naja, zumindest ist jetzt mal klar welchen Satz Dirk Sander auf dem Fischereitag in den Raum gestellt hat.

Die Frage ist doch: Welche Botschaft wollte Dirk Sander mit diesem Satz an die Politik senden? Und wie hat die Politik diese Botschaft verstanden?

Es ist letztlich müßig, wir sehen ja das Ergebnis.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Dezember 2019)

Und wir sehen auch den Kardinalfehler: Das eigentliche Problem besteht darin, dass gewerbliche Fischerei und Freizeitfischerei, präziser das Angeln, in einen Bottich geworfen werden. Damit werden die Angler haftbar gemacht für etwas, was sie weder verursacht, noch aktuell zu verantworten haben. Im Kontext der GFP sind die der Freizeitfischerei auferlegten Beschränkungen im Grunde nichts anderes als ne Rechengröße, um der Berufsfischerei möglichst hohe Quoten zuzuschanzen. Einer Berufsfischerei übrigens, die schon seit Jahren ein künstlich am Leben gehaltener Konstrukt ohne Überlebensfähigkeit aus eigener Kraft ist. Das, was wir jetzt beobachten, ist ein langsames Sterben auf Raten.  Dass man in diesem Prozess aber das Angeln gleich mit versenkt, erschließt sich mir beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2019)

@Grünknochen 
Möglicherweise liegt das am gewählten Prozess des Krisenmanagement:
Top down
oder
Bottom up

Während man beim ersteren Veruracher sucht und dann bei diesen ansetzt, Versuracherprinzip, nach Schuldzuweisung
wird beim zweiteren das Problem gesehen und von dort aus an die verschiedenen Stellschrauben herangegangen, prinzipiell im 
"Gießkannenprinzip", keine Schuldzuschreibung.

Jetzt kommen natürlich im Maßnahmenkatalog Größen vor, die beachtet werden müssen, wie (einfach in den Raum unstrukturiert von mir gesetzt langfristige Verträge, volkswirtschaftliche Abhängigkeiten ohne und mit politischem Willenseinfluss (wozu immer die Stärkung des eigenen primären Sektors gehört). Priorisierung

Wenn Du meinst, dass Fischerei und Freizeitangeln in einem Topf geworfen werden, aber im Vergleich ungleich daran "geschraubt", dann ist es  für mich klares Zeichen für Bottom up, aber ohne direkte Schuldzuweisungen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Dezember 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Und wir sehen auch den Kardinalfehler: Das eigentliche Problem besteht darin, dass gewerbliche Fischerei und Freizeitfischerei, präziser das Angeln, in einen Bottich geworfen werden. Damit werden die Angler haftbar gemacht für etwas, was sie weder verursacht, noch aktuell zu verantworten haben.



Hallo miteinander,

es gibt doch seit einiger Zeit den Versuch das (Meeres-)Angeln neu aufzustellen. Nur kann man da halt nicht bei Null anfangen sondern bei den aktuellen Gegebenheiten.
Es wäre ein erster großer Fortschritt wenn zumindest das hier im Forum und in Teilen der Anglerschaft verstanden würde.
Vielleicht kommt´s ja noch.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Und wir sehen auch den Kardinalfehler: Das eigentliche Problem besteht darin, dass gewerbliche Fischerei und Freizeitfischerei, präziser das Angeln, in einen Bottich geworfen werden.


Und wer wollte die GFP unbedingt?
Wir landen bei nahezu jedem Problem immer wieder beim selben Akteur, dem DAFV.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Dezember 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> es gibt doch seit einiger Zeit den Versuch das (Meeres-)Angeln neu aufzustellen. Nur kann man da halt nicht bei Null anfangen sondern bei den aktuellen Gegebenheiten.
> Es wäre ein erster großer Fortschritt wenn zumindest das hier im Forum und in Teilen der Anglerschaft verstanden würde.
> ...


Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Wer ist da aktiv?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Dezember 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Wer ist da aktiv?



Hallo miteinander,

in erster Linie der Verband, der für die Meeresfischerei zuständig ist, nämlich die EAA - European Anglers Alliance.

Servus 
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Dezember 2019)

Wenn auch nicht die Ostsee betroffen ist,  so zeigt ein aktuelles Beispiel von der Nordsee, wie hier an jeder vernunft vorbei geschachert wird.

Die Quote für Kabeljau wird gekürzt, da auch hier die Bestände rückläufig sind.

Was macht die Regierung?  Erhöht die Quote für Makrele, umeinkommensausfälle zu kompensieren.

Hier die Empfehlung


> In den letzten 10 Jahren lagen zudem die tatsächlichen Fänge 2009, 2013, 2014 und 2016 über der Summe der legalen, auch schon zu hohen Quoten. Die Empfehlungen des ICES zum Schutz der Nordseekomponente sind teilweise umgesetzt, eine Beibehaltung wird empfohlen.



Heute der Beschluß,  die Quote geht um 41% hoch, der Bezug zur Bestandsentwicklung ist für mich nicht erkennbar.

Ein weiteres Beispiel das Beschlüsse nicht von der Vernunft gesteuert werden,  sondern den Wählern gefallen sollen, ihn nicht beunruhigen. Selbst wenn man dabei existenzielle Grundlagen gefährdet.


----------



## torstenhtr (18. Dezember 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Und wer wollte die GFP unbedingt?
> Wir landen bei nahezu jedem Problem immer wieder beim selben Akteur, dem DAFV.



Eher die EAA, die war viel früher aktiv bezügl. Wolfsbarsch. Im Endeffekt ein unvermeidlicher Prozess, die EU würde auf jeden Fall Angler einschränken - dazu gibt es eine Strategie und Dokumente. Ab ca. 2000 wurden dann Studien in Auftrag gegeben (u.a. Thünen).


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Dezember 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn auch nicht die Ostsee betroffen ist,  so zeigt ein aktuelles Beispiel von der Nordsee, wie hier an jeder vernunft vorbei geschachert wird.
> 
> Die Quote für Kabeljau wird gekürzt, da auch hier die Bestände rückläufig sind.
> 
> ...



Bei +41% kann ich keine Abweichung zu der Empfehlung von ICES erkennen. Es gab ein Advice mit einer Neubewetung der Bestände in der Nordsee im Oktober und an diesen hat sich - mit Ausnahme beim Kabeljau - die Politik gehalten. Dein Link zu der Empfehlung ist nur bis 10/2019 gültig.


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Dezember 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> in erster Linie der Verband, der für die Meeresfischerei zuständig ist, nämlich die EAA - European Anglers Alliance.



Wieso sind die für Meeresangler zuständig? Ich denke, die wissen dort weder über den Angeltourismus in Ostholstein oder MVP Bescheid noch über Heringsangeln etc.

Die meisten Positionierungen von denen sind zum Seabass, die letzten zum Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee ist aus 2016. Keine Stellungnahmen zum Angelverbot auf Ostdorsch, ein kurzer Beitrag zum Baglimit auf Westdorsch 2020 und mit wirtschaftlichen Zahlen von 2009!!! belegt.

Zum Zeitpunkt unseres Besuches in Brüssel gab es von der EAA laut unseren Gesprächspartnern auch noch keine Stellungnahme zum Baglimit 2020.

Deshalb erneut meine Frage- Wieso sind die für Meeresangler zuständig?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Deshalb erneut meine Frage- Wieso sind die für Meeresangler zuständig?



Hallo,

weil Meeresangeln Europaangelegenheit ist.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Bei +41% kann ich keine Abweichung zu der Empfehlung von ICES erkennen. Es gab ein Advice mit einer Neubewetung der Bestände in der Nordsee im Oktober und an diesen hat sich - mit Ausnahme beim Kabeljau - die Politik gehalten. Dein Link zu der Empfehlung ist nur bis 10/2019 gültig.


Echt, hab ich da den falschen Bezug hergestellt?  ändert aber nichts an der zitierten Aussage, das 





> In den letzten 10 Jahren lagen zudem die tatsächlichen Fänge 2009, 2013, 2014 und 2016 *über der Summe der legalen*, auch schon *zu hohen Quoten.* Die Empfehlungen des ICES zum Schutz der Nordseekomponente sind teilweise umgesetzt, eine Beibehaltung wird empfohlen.



Die Quoten werden in der Regel gerne überstrapaziert.


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Dezember 2019)

Versuch doch bitte nicht von Deinem Fehler abzulenken, denn Du hast doch gegen die Politik ausgeteilt und das auf die diesjährige Quotenfestlegung bezogen!

Denn Deine Aussage


Testudo schrieb:


> Was macht die Regierung? Erhöht die Quote für Makrele, umeinkommensausfälle zu kompensieren.



um loszupoltern:



Testudo schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Beispiel das Beschlüsse nicht von der Vernunft gesteuert werden, sondern den Wählern gefallen sollen, ihn nicht beunruhigen. Selbst wenn man dabei existenzielle Grundlagen gefährdet.



Wenn man sich also an wissenschaftliche Empfehlungen hält, ist es auch noch falsch? Was hätten die machen müssen damit DU zufrieden bist- alle Weltmeere zu "No Take Areas" erklären?



Testudo schrieb:


> Heute der Beschluß, die Quote geht um 41% hoch, der Bezug zur Bestandsentwicklung ist für mich nicht erkennbar.



Mit den aktuellen und somit richtigen Daten sollte es Dir leichter fallen...


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Dezember 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weil Meeresangeln Europaangelegenheit ist.
> 
> ...



Und das steht wo?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> um loszupoltern:



pack dich an deine eigene Nase und lies die Quelle

*Hier* habe ich die entsprechenden Punkte in dem Zitat hervorgehoben


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Und das steht wo?



Hallo,

das kannst Du Dir selber raussuchen wenn es Dich interessiert und/oder Du Zweifel hast.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Dezember 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das kannst Du Dir selber raussuchen wenn es Dich interessiert und/oder Du Zweifel hast.
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon, dass ich die Verordnungen ganz gut kenne- und mir ist keine bekannt, die das so explizit beschreibt! Deshalb habe ich ja freundlich um eine Quelle gebeten, denn ich lerne gerne dazu.



Testudo schrieb:


> pack dich an deine eigene Nase und lies die Quelle
> 
> *Hier* habe ich die entsprechenden Punkte in dem Zitat hervorgehoben



Lass es einfach- oder einfach mal zugeben, dass Du den falschen Link hattest und nicht die aktuellen Zahlen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2019)

gib uns einfach die aktuellen Zahlen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Dezember 2019)

Lars was ist daran falsch zu verstehen, wenn dort steht, das mehr als Empfohlen entnommen wurde?

Komm streng dich an.


----------



## torstenhtr (18. Dezember 2019)

Der Kommentar von Lars ist natürlich absolut richtig.  Das hatte ich vorhin schon gesehen - der Link von Testudo ist nicht der Advice sondern ein Projekt von Thünen (Fischbestände online). Der Advice für 2020 ist hier zu finden:



			http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication%20Reports/Advice/2019/2019/mac.27.nea.pdf
		


Mit dem Thema hat es eig. gar nix zu tun. Zu bemerken ist nur, dass sich der Makrelen-Bestand im grünen Bereich befindet.


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Dezember 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Lars was ist daran falsch zu verstehen, wenn dort steht, das mehr als Empfohlen entnommen wurde?
> 
> Komm streng dich an.



Da muss ich mich gar nicht anstrengen, sondern nur erneut Deine Aussage zitieren:



Testudo schrieb:


> Heute der Beschluß, die Quote geht um 41% hoch, der Bezug zur Bestandsentwicklung ist für mich nicht erkennbar.
> 
> Ein weiteres Beispiel das Beschlüsse nicht von der Vernunft gesteuert werden, sondern den Wählern gefallen sollen, ihn nicht beunruhigen. Selbst wenn man dabei existenzielle Grundlagen gefährdet.



Du bemängelst, dass die Erhöhung für Dich nicht zur Bestandsentwicklung passt. Die Wissenschaft (ICES) hat die Empfehlungen korrigiert, Du hast als Empfehlung einen veralteten Link gepostet, der nur bis 09/2019 Gültigketi hatte. Dem Link nach ist die Situation bei der Makrele natrülich nicht so gut, wie in der Neubewertung. Aber auch egal...

Viel spannender ist einmal mehr, dass es innerhalb kürzester Zeit eine Neubewertung vieler Bestände gibt, ähnlich wie in der Ostsee beim 2016'er Jahrgang, wo plötzlich 50% eines Jahrgangs und 40% der Laicherbiomasse verschwunden sind. Gerade der 2016'er Jahrgang beim Dorsch wurde erst hoch geschätzt, in einer Neubewertung sogar noch weiter nach oben gerechnet und plötzlich war alles ganz anders und 40.000 Tonnen Dorsch sind verschwunden? Ich denke nicht, dass die Fischerei 40.000 Tonnen illegal angelandet hat oder Schweisnwale und Kormorane das schaffen.

Einmal mehr stellt sich die Frage, wie zuverlässig die Datenbasis eigentlich ist. Kein Vorwurf an die Wissenschaft, da es sicherlich nicht einfach ist, hier bessere Zahlen zu liefern, jedoch fraglich, ob bei dieser Datenbasis die Opfer gebracht werden - also Existenzen vernichtet werden - müssen. Wenn man über 50% der Betriebe im Angeltoruismus in 3 Jahren vernichtet und ähnliche Zahlen bei der Fischerei vorliegen, sollte man schon zuverlässige Fakten erwarten dürfen.

Mein Bauch sagt mir das hier ganz andere Kräfte wirken!



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ja, und eine Frage sei erlaubt- wenn die Ökos die Fischerei rechtlich nicht aus den Schutzgebieten bekommen (siehe verlorene Klage/ Verbändeklage vor dem EuGH zu den Schutzgebieten AWZ 2017), wird dann so die Fischerei vernichtet?
> 
> Es ist auffällig, dass Fischerei und Angler seit 2016/2017 - zumindest in Deutschland - gezielt beseitigt werden!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Dezember 2019)

Als Befehlsempfänger wohl ein Rohdiamant.


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Dezember 2019)

Übrigens geht eine ganz wichtige Botschaft in der Diskussion unter- wenn ich das richtig überblicke, sind 2020 mit Ausnahme des Kabeljaus alle wirtschaftlich genutzten Fischbestände in der Nordsee entsprechnd den Zielen der CFP nachhaltig bewirtschaftet, also im grünen Bereich. Dazu müsste ich mir allerdings noch einmal die MAPs anschauen, sollte aber aus dem Gedächtnis her so passen. Das wäre doch mal eine Schlagzeile wert!


----------



## Ladi74 (19. Dezember 2019)

Guckt euch doch mal an, was die Fischer anlanden!
War gestern beim Fischer (Bodden) unh hab die Weihnachtsschmankerl bestellt.
Hecht wird verramscht, Barsch auch. Bodden-Zander kostet 20Eus/kg. Die Fische, in der Auslage, waren so gross wie Makrelen! 
Die Ostsee-Schollen waren so gross wie ne Hand!
Jeder Angler würde sich schämen, solche "Kinder" mitzunehmen! Ich kaufe solche Fische auch nicht!
Im Restaurant heissen die Lütten dann Jungscholle, Jungdorsch oder wie auch immer.
Hauptsache der Kunde ist König!
VG


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Dezember 2019)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Die Ostsee-Schollen waren so gross wie ne Hand!
> Jeder Angler würde sich schämen, solche "Kinder" mitzunehmen!


 EU Fischereipolitik = Anlandeverpflichtung


----------



## Stulle (20. Dezember 2019)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Guckt euch doch mal an, was die Fischer anlanden!
> War gestern beim Fischer (Bodden) unh hab die Weihnachtsschmankerl bestellt.
> Hecht wird verramscht, Barsch auch. Bodden-Zander kostet 20Eus/kg. Die Fische, in der Auslage, waren so gross wie Makrelen!
> Die Ostsee-Schollen waren so gross wie ne Hand!
> ...


Früher haben sie die kleinen auch tot wieder über Bord geworfen, jetzt werden sie auf die Quote angerechnet


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Dezember 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Früher haben sie die kleinen auch tot wieder über Bord geworfen, jetzt werden sie auf die Quote angerechnet


Was ich persönlich für deutlich gerechter halte. Wobei es natürlich dennoch murksig ist


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2019)

Wenn die kleinen angerechnet werden, werden dadurch weniger große gefangen. Früher hätte man die kleinen so lange über Bord geschmissen, bis manb mit den großen die Quote voll gemacht hat. 

Man stelle sich vor, ein Schäfer schießt die Osterlämmer mit einer abgesägten Schrotflinte, und hält so lange auf die Herde, bis die gewünschte Zahl Lämmer mit gefallen ist. die Muttertiere wäre hier Kollateralschäden.  So doof ist kein Mensch. In der Fischerei lang gepflegte Praxis, der Fisch wurde nur geschätzt, wenn er sich in bare Münze verwandeln lies, Beifang war ohne Wert. 

Heute ist es also immer noch nicht gut, aber immerhin besser.


----------

